# Pakistan's 'neo-Taliban' leader more dangerous than bin Laden: report



## RackMaster (Feb 6, 2008)

I read this story today.  Sounds like this guy should be a prime target and be taken out ASAP. :2c:



> *Warlord named No. 1 threat to West*
> *Pakistan's 'neo-Taliban' leader more dangerous than bin Laden: report*
> Michael EvansThe Times, London; with files from Reuters
> Wednesday, February 06, 2008
> ...


----------

